# Just finished 3rd HGVC presentation and nearly ready to buy (resale)... final questions



## letsgobobby (Apr 3, 2019)

For the third time, thanks HGVC for the great week, but no, we aren’t buying from you.

We are midway through the VIP week at Grand Islander at HHV. We are in a 2 BR ocean view. These are sweet rooms. I think these cost 12k or 14k per week or some such and cost around six figures. Anyway, our sales agent really misread us today, going superlow in his ‘final best offer’ when we are more likely to buy bigger. He offered us 3500 EOY points for $12k plus a 10,000 bonus point offer. That sounds like, what, a studio in GI EOY? Anyway, he was finding ways to knock $10 off the monthly payment and we were just rolling our eyes; we aren’t monthly payment shoppers.

However, after the closer left our salesman guessed correctly that they undersold us and said he would have offered us 7200 EOY for $25,000 and 25,000 bonus points with $1400 MF. And I have to admit that caught my attention. That sounds like a 1 BR EOY in GI for $25,000, plus 25,000 bonus points worth 3 more seasons which is probably worth $7000-$10,000 in comparable bookings (we typically rent a 2 BR Lagoon for $2500-$2800 per week from owners and that is 7000 points). So then we’re into the $15,000-$18,000 range for a 1 BR EOY in GI, or a 2 BR EOY in Lagoon? That’s not the worst deal in the world, is it?

Anyway, we didn’t buy - never were going to.

We are interested in HGVC ownership and we come to Oahu, usually HHV, every year and have for nearly a decade. We rent from owners, have done a couple presentations, etc. We have family here so this is not a temporary situation. We want to have the home reservation period to ensure getting our desired weeks.

On the resale market, there are several 7000 point Lagoons available for $17k-$20k. I’ve read about the HGVC system for years but the one thing I don’t understand is the ‘upgrading’ of properties for direct owners vs resale owners. It seems buying resale, if I have a 7000 point Lagoon and instead want to buy a 14,400 point GI, I can’t just buy 7400 points and have a new deed at GI with a single MF; insead I have to either buy 7400 points and have 2 deeds with 2 MFs, and only book in club season at GI; or I can sell the Lagoon and buy a 14,400 point deed at GI. Do I have this right? And the disadvantage of having two deeds like this is the MFs will be higher per point, as compared to a single deed?

The GI is super gorgeous but the Lagoon is fine for our needs. For a similar number of points we’d rather have 2 weeks at Lagoon than 1 week at GI, but it seems like the MFs would be higher for 2 Lagoon weeks than 1 GI week. Do I have this all correct?

I know the ROFR issue is a bugaboo esp for HHV properties but I’m willing to take the chance to try to get a steep discount off developer prices.

Any other tips, suggestions, etc?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2019)

Buying resale will easily save you 70-80% of the retail price, no matter how they package it. You will pay a separate set of MF's for each unit that you buy... two units = 2 sets of MF's, although EOY units only pay MF's for the year of use. The small club (membership) dues are only one per account. All units titled in the same way are combined in a single account.

At each resort, MF's are based on the size/class of the unit (not season). So, the same unit at a resort, pays the same MF, regardless of its season -- which means platinum scores the most points per MF$, next gold. While folks do own silver+bronze, they are poor values and often giveaways.

Flamingo does not have ROFR, but prices are not much different than other true-HGVC resorts. Buying at an affiliate (i.e. Bay Club, SW Florida), can be a good value as they typically do not have ROFR and prices are lower. At affiliates membership is voluntary (except Valdoro). If you elect to join, the transfer fee (if any) is whatever the affiliate charges. You pay the voluntary activation fee to HGVC. Typically, you cancel your week each year to take the points, instead.

Hope this helps, some.
.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> On the resale market, there are several 7000 point Lagoons available for $17k-$20k. I’ve read about the HGVC system for years but the one thing I don’t understand is the ‘upgrading’ of properties for direct owners vs resale owners. It seems buying resale, if I have a 7000 point Lagoon and instead want to buy a 14,400 point GI, I can’t just buy 7400 points and have a new deed at GI with a single MF; insead I have to either buy 7400 points and have 2 deeds with 2 MFs, and only book in club season at GI; or I can sell the Lagoon and buy a 14,400 point deed at GI. Do I have this right? And the disadvantage of having two deeds like this is the MFs will be higher per point, as compared to a single deed?
> 
> The GI is super gorgeous but the Lagoon is fine for our needs. For a similar number of points we’d rather have 2 weeks at Lagoon than 1 week at GI, but it seems like the MFs would be higher for 2 Lagoon weeks than 1 GI week. Do I have this all correct?
> 
> ...



Can I ask for some clarification for your question? I’m not quite sure what you want in your hypothetical 2 Lagoon Tower/1 Grand Islander question. I believe you are looking to get potentially buying up to 14000 points to get 2 weeks at Lagoon tower, correct?

The home booking season is only good for points at your home resort in your home season. If you were to buy that 14,400 unit at Grand Islander, you could only use your home booking window at GI for a 2 bedroom premiere during the platinum season. Your club booking window would be the same as everybody else’s at Lagoon tower. If you are spending the money at GI for two weeks at Lagoon Tower, there are cheaper ways to do that. I would suggest purchasing 2 LV strip 2 bedroom platinum units. They run anywhere from $7000 to $9000 and the combined MF’s would be less than the Grand Islander. Either way, you would lose the home season booking window at Lagoon tower.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 3, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> We are interested in HGVC ownership and we come to Oahu, usually HHV, every year and have for nearly a decade. We rent from owners, have done a couple presentations, etc. We have family here so this is not a temporary situation. We want to have the *home* *reservation* *period* to ensure getting our desired weeks.



Just a reminder that points don’t come into play during the home reservation period.

If you want to book a stay during the home week period then you must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (for example 1 bedroom plus in Platinum Season) for the exact number of days owned (full week) based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort. For the Lagoon Tower, the Home week checkin day is Saturday. Platinum Season weeks @ Lagoon Tower are #1-18, 23-35, and 42-52 and Gold Season weeks @ Lagoon Tower are #19-22 and 36-41.

You’ll have priority access to your home week from 12 months to 9 months before check in. The flexible point based system doesn't apply during the home week booking period.
NOTE: Only points earned in the use year can be used in the home week window. Borrowed or Saved points can not be used in the home week window.

See post #2 & #3 in this sticky thread for various HGVC Reservation Windows - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...y-hilton-club-booking-window-overview.274977/

HGVC Weeks Calendar - https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/1efa97d3-c330-4b4f-83e3-38d94945f727/2019 Vacation Calendar R1 Web.pdf
HGVC Seasons - https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/16b7713f-ec3a-492a-83d8-ec66888df08c/WEB 2019 Seasons Chart R6a Final.pdf



> On the resale market, there are several 7000 point Lagoons available for $17k-$20k. I’ve read about the HGVC system for years but the one thing I don’t understand is the ‘upgrading’ of properties for direct owners vs resale owners. It seems buying resale, if I have a 7000 point Lagoon and instead want to buy a 14,400 point GI, I can’t just buy 7400 points and have a new deed at GI with a single MF; insead I have to either buy 7400 points and have 2 deeds with 2 MFs, and only book in club season at GI; or I can sell the Lagoon and buy a 14,400 point deed at GI. Do I have this right? And the disadvantage of having two deeds like this is the MFs will be higher per point, as compared to a single deed?



HGVC sells weeks (not points).
So yes, if you need more points then you either have to buy another week or sell your existing week to buy a different week that provides more points.

Each HGVC Resort has different seasons, unit sizes/types and point requirements.
Maintenance Fees are generally based on unit size. Number of points allocated to each week varies by resort and generally based on unit size, unit type (i.e. plus, premier, etc) and season.

HGVC Point charts - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-points-charts.287779/



> The GI is super gorgeous but the Lagoon is fine for our needs. For a similar number of points we’d rather have 2 weeks at Lagoon than 1 week at GI, but it seems like the MFs would be higher for 2 Lagoon weeks than 1 GI week. Do I have this all correct?



See Maintenance Fee sticky thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ations-club-2019-maintenance-fee-list.280402/



> I know the ROFR issue is a bugaboo esp for HHV properties but I’m willing to take the chance to try to get a steep discount off developer prices.
> 
> Any other tips, suggestions, etc?


For ROFR... If at first you don’t succeed, try try again

See post #1 and #2 in ROFR Sticky thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rofr-exercised-passed.253426/


----------



## brp (Apr 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Flamingo does not have ROFR, but prices are not much different than other true-HGVC resorts. Buying at an affiliate (i.e. Bay Club, SW Florida), can be a good value as they typically do not have ROFR and prices are lower.
> .



Although MFs at the Vegas resorts tend to be among the lowest, so that should be considered as well. Of couse, the OP seems interested in Hone Week reservations, so buying points to use as points is not relevant in this case.

Cheers.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Flamingo does not have ROFR, but prices are not much different than other true-HGVC resorts. Buying at an affiliate (i.e. Bay Club, SW Florida), can be a good value as they typically do not have ROFR and prices are lower. At affiliates membership is voluntary (except Valdoro). If you elect to join, the transfer fee (if any) is whatever the affiliate charges. You pay the voluntary activation fee to HGVC. Typically, you cancel your week each year to take the points, instead.



If buying at affiliates, is there a risk that the affiliates won't be part of the HGVC program in future? Do you have any term in your contract? I'm considering buying at an affiliate but I don't want to end up with that week as the places in Florida are not easy for me to visit.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 3, 2019)

would they really have offered 7200 points EOY at GI for $25,000 plus 25,000 bonus points? if owning at GI were a priority that wouldn’t have been the worst way to get in since the bonus points would have offset a good amount of the upfront costs. what do you think?


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 3, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Can I ask for some clarification for your question? I’m not quite sure what you want in your hypothetical 2 Lagoon Tower/1 Grand Islander question. I believe you are looking to get potentially buying up to 14000 points to get 2 weeks at Lagoon tower, correct?
> 
> The home booking season is only good for points at your home resort in your home season. If you were to buy that 14,400 unit at Grand Islander, you could only use your home booking window at GI for a 2 bedroom premiere during the platinum season. Your club booking window would be the same as everybody else’s at Lagoon tower. If you are spending the money at GI for two weeks at Lagoon Tower, there are cheaper ways to do that. I would suggest purchasing 2 LV strip 2 bedroom platinum units. They run anywhere from $7000 to $9000 and the combined MF’s would be less than the Grand Islander. Either way, you would lose the home season booking window at Lagoon tower.


i want a 2br week at lagoon, but wanted to know how i could increase that in the future if i wanted. like we might stay two weeks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Can I ask for some clarification for your question? I’m not quite sure what you want in your hypothetical 2 Lagoon Tower/1 Grand Islander question. I believe you are looking to get potentially buying up to 14000 points to get 2 weeks at Lagoon tower, correct?
> 
> The home booking season is only good for points at your home resort in your home season. If you were to buy that 14,400 unit at Grand Islander, you could only use your home booking window at GI for a 2 bedroom premiere during the platinum season. Your club booking window would be the same as everybody else’s at Lagoon tower. If you are spending the money at GI for two weeks at Lagoon Tower, there are cheaper ways to do that. I would suggest purchasing 2 LV strip 2 bedroom platinum units. They run anywhere from $7000 to $9000 and the combined MF’s would be less than the Grand Islander. Either way, you would lose the home season booking window at Lagoon tower.



The risk of an affiliate leaving the system is low. However the risk of a reciprocal alliance is high. For example, the Club Intrawest system in Whistler that could be reserved with HGVC points went away when Intrawest was purchased by Diamond (a competitor.)  Fiesta Americana is another example of a reciprocal that could change in the future if HGVC expands in Mexico e.g. new HGVC in Cabo Hilton or if FA is acquired by a competitor.

Grand Islander and other affiliates are ineligible for Hilton buybacks if you someday want to deed it back/sell to HGVC, or apply upgrade credits.  Some FL affiliates work with both RCI and II so you could get cash getaways in shoulder seasons for Marriott, Westin, Sheraton and Hyatts.

For Vegas the 7k+ point properties to consider with low buy-in and MF are the *FEPS*:

*F*lamingo
*E*lara (HGV units only)
*P*aradise (aka Karen)
*S*trip (aka BLVD)


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> If buying at affiliates, is there a risk that the affiliates won't be part of the HGVC program in future? Do you have any term in your contract? I'm considering buying at an affiliate but I don't want to end up with that week as the places in Florida are not easy for me to visit.



What are you looking to purchase? I ask this because there really isn’t an exact definition of what an affiliate is. If you are purchasing one of the SW Florida affiliates, you should be alright. Only two have left HGVC and it was the resorts that chose to leave. The HGVC owners were grandfathered in and are/were members. The big difference is that thence sold, they would no longer be affiliated with a HGVC.


----------



## topdog (Apr 3, 2019)

Bay Club is so thoroughly integrated with HGVC
Waikoloa Resort that there is near zero chance it will be disaffiliated.  You can buy resale there cheap if it suit your needs.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 3, 2019)

topdog said:


> Bay Club is so thoroughly integrated with HGVC
> Waikoloa Resort that there is near zero chance it will be disaffiliated.  You can buy resale there cheap if it suit your needs.



good to know




dayooper said:


> What are you looking to purchase? I ask this because there really isn’t an exact definition of what an affiliate is. If you are purchasing one of the SW Florida affiliates, you should be alright. Only two have left HGVC and it was the resorts that chose to leave. The HGVC owners were grandfathered in and are/were members. The big difference is that thence sold, they would no longer be affiliated with a HGVC.



Just started looking into this. I was thinking 1 BR Anderson Ocean club for 6200 points.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have no problems with that. HGVC has partnered with Strand Capitol on that property and are fully integrated into HGVC. HGVC sells intervals and manages the property. They also are partnered together on the two other Myrtle Beach resorts Ocean 22 and Ocean Enclave.

BTW - that’s a great interval. The MF per points is a great ratio! $.12 per point is definitely something you want.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 3, 2019)

Back to my situation, sounds like my best bet is to buy 7000 at Lagoon, then whatever other points I want at the cheapest place I can find. That way I always have the minimum one week at Lagoon but can also use all the points if I need more to get a 2 BR in another location, like NYC or Waikoloa, or eventually Maui, at the nine month window. Does this sound right?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

That is correct. Are you looking home week in Lagoon 7000 Gold season Ocean Front or Penthouse? or 7000 Platinum 2 bdrm IV?


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Back to my situation, sounds like my best bet is to buy 7000 at Lagoon, then whatever other points I want at the cheapest place I can find. That way I always have the minimum one week at Lagoon but can also use all the points if I need more to get a 2 BR in another location, like NYC or Waikoloa, or eventually Maui, at the nine month window. Does this sound right?



That’s seems right except you can’t book NYC with HGVC points until 60 days prior. West 57th and The Residences are both by Hilton Club. by Hilton Club properties have different rules and booking windows than regular HGVC. 

One last thought: if you always go to Lagoon tower a certain time of the year, make sure you purchase in that season. When you book your home week, it has to be the same unit size, designation and season as what you purchased. If not, than you will not have the home week booking advantage. Just owning at a resort does not give you the home booking advantage. It has to be exactly the same unit size, designation and season.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 3, 2019)

2 BR platinum season. Didn't know that about NYC. What is availability like at 60 days out?


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> 2 BR platinum season. Didn't know that about NYC. What is availability like at 60 days out?



I’ve never tried to book there. Maybe someone could help with that.


----------



## brp (Apr 3, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Didn't know that about NYC. What is availability like at 60 days out?



We own there and book at 9 months, so don't know. However, no need to ask - you can look for yourself on the HGVC site.

Cheers.


----------



## junk (Apr 4, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> For the third time, thanks HGVC for the great week, but no, we aren’t buying from you.
> 
> We are midway through the VIP week at Grand Islander at HHV. We are in a 2 BR ocean view. These are sweet rooms. I think these cost 12k or 14k per week or some such and cost around six figures. Anyway, our sales agent really misread us today, going superlow in his ‘final best offer’ when we are more likely to buy bigger. He offered us 3500 EOY points for $12k plus a 10,000 bonus point offer. That sounds like, what, a studio in GI EOY? Anyway, he was finding ways to knock $10 off the monthly payment and we were just rolling our eyes; we aren’t monthly payment shoppers.
> 
> ...




If you gonna spent 17k to 20k for lagoon 2BR platinum, you can find the 2BR plus with 8400 points instead. Which has better MF ratio.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> 2 BR platinum season. Didn't know that about NYC. What is availability like at 60 days out?



Dismal, usually.  (Although we typically go in early October, which is sem-prime season).  If you only need 1 night, *maybe* 2 nights, it's doable.  Your odds increase if it's a weekday (Monday-Thursday) that you're looking for.  Also depends on what time of year.  Note that even if you can snag 1-2 nights, you may not get the room you want.  You may only be able to get a studio, or you may have to take the Penthouse unit at a lot more points.  Sometimes it's cheaper to just book a Hilton hotel.  Especially if you're only able to get W57th because of the cleaning fee (I think it's $85 now?) in addition to the booking fee and points cost.  Plus if you have Gold or higher status with Hilton (easily achievable with the Amex/Hilton credit card) you can usually get a free breakfast as well, so that also helps offset costs.

Currently, I am seeing a lot of availability for non-weekend days in April for both W57 and the Residences.


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Plus if you have Gold or higher status with Hilton (easily achievable with the Amex/Hilton credit card) you can usually get a free breakfast as well, so that also helps offset costs.



Depends on the particular Hilton brand and property. The perk is for "continental breakfast" and some hold to this. At Hilton Midtown, for example, it is strictly continental and it's something like $18 for a real breakfast. And this is even for Diamond (the offerings in the Executive Lounge) are paltry. So, without checking first. I wouldn't count on the breakfast offset.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

For included breakfast and evening appetizers, rent from a W57, HCNY, or Residence owner and you gain access to the owner's lounge as their guest.  HGVC Club non-owners and RCI trades do not have access to the lounge.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

brp said:


> Depends on the particular Hilton brand and property. The perk is for "continental breakfast" and some hold to this. At Hilton Midtown, for example, it is strictly continental and it's something like $18 for a real breakfast. And this is even for Diamond (the offerings in the Executive Lounge) are paltry. So, without checking first. I wouldn't count on the breakfast offset.
> 
> Cheers.



This is true.  We last stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn by Times Square had hot breakfast (buffet) for gold/diamond members at no extra charge.  Eggs, omeletes, pancakes/french toast, etc.  Small area to eat in, but yes, every place is diff.  Some offer no breakfast, some offer just continental.  But it's easy to check first what they have.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> For included breakfast and evening appetizers, rent from a W57, HCNY, or Residence owner and you gain access to the owner's lounge as their guest.  HGVC Club non-owners and RCI trades do not have access to the lounge.



Yes, there's that, but, IMO, that will in no way offset the rather expensive (IMO) cost to rent from an owner.  Probably cheaper to just go out and eat, IMO.

For example, 4 nights on redweek in a studio will run you about $950.00

Points cost is approx. 3,675 points (I think 4 nights is enough to waive the cleaning fee?), at, "my" points cost, would be $661.
So not sure an extra $300 for free breakfast for 2 people for 4 days is worth it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Yes, there's that, but, IMO, that will in no way offset the rather expensive (IMO) cost to rent from an owner.  Probably cheaper to just go out and eat, IMO.
> 
> For example, 4 nights on redweek in a studio will run you about $950.00
> 
> ...



Perhaps but remember this is NYC. It will cost $27 pp for breakfast at the diner around the corner + tax and tip = $30 pp then that's $60 /day or $240. Plus you get heavy evening appetizers (e.g. they usually serve a fish or pasta dish) and wine and beer, all day long beverages, espresso coffee and a quiet place to relax outside of your room, sit outside without being hassled (weather permitting), and socialize with other HGVC owners if you desire. We've been able to eat the appetizers for dinner some nights after a heavy lunch so there are savings there too.

Bottom line: not much difference unless you really skimp on eating out, or go to Starbucks but that will still run you around $18 pp if you buy a breakfast sandwich, and you still need to buy dinner and drinks which won't be cheap in NYC.  One drink alone will cost you around $10 - $14.

In addition, you may not be able to get 4 consecutive nights in the same room during high season with HGVC club points; you would have to be very flexible with scheduling.  With reasonable notice prior to 60 days, owners can reserve the exact dates you need.


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps but remember this is NYC. It will cost $27 pp for breakfast at the diner around the corner + tax and tip = $30 pp then that's $60 /day or $240. Plus you get heavy evening appetizers (e.g. they usually serve a fish or pasta dish) and wine and beer, all day long beverages, espresso coffee and a quiet place to relax outside of your room (and socialize with other HGVC owners). We've been able to eat the appetizers for dinner some nights after a heavy lunch so there are savings there too.



We've done that as well. For example, if we're going to the theatre, we might make the lounge appetizers be dinner. I may get a drink at the theatre, but just one since I likely will have had some wine in the lounge.

And the breakfast is quite adequate as they typically have both carb and non-carb options, so all can be happy 

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 4, 2019)

Real bottom line is nyc is not an easy reservation for non owners. What about Big Island? We are basically only interested in Hawaii and NYC. Florida, Vegas, San Diego, South Carolina are not places we vacation. Lagoon alone is still of interest but if we cannot also get into Big Island and eventually Maui, and NYC, additional ownership would have little value for us.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

FYI...Here are a few photos of the W57 breakfast lounge spread. Perhaps other Tuggers can contribute photos of the evening spread?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

Big Island no problem for inland properties (Kingsland, Bay Club, Kohala). Not sure about Ocean Towers at Waikoloa resort yet - too new, still in construction phase. You can get NYC and Maui if you are very flexible with your schedule or willing to visit during shoulder or low season but I wouldn't buy club expecting to get these two locations consistently.  Maui will likely have high point values similar to GI and Barbados which will limit options if you only have 7k points a year.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps but remember this is NYC. It will cost $27 pp for breakfast at the diner around the corner + tax and tip = $30 pp then that's $60 /day or $240. Plus you get heavy evening appetizers (e.g. they usually serve a fish or pasta dish) and wine and beer, all day long beverages, espresso coffee and a quiet place to relax outside of your room, sit outside without being hassled (weather permitting), and socialize with other HGVC owners if you desire. We've been able to eat the appetizers for dinner some nights after a heavy lunch so there are savings there too.
> 
> Bottom line: not much difference unless you really skimp on eating out, or go to Starbucks but that will still run you around $18 pp if you buy a breakfast sandwich, and you still need to buy dinner and drinks which won't be cheap in NYC.  One drink alone will cost you around $10 - $14.
> 
> In addition, you may not be able to get 4 consecutive nights in the same room during high season with HGVC club points; you would have to be very flexible with scheduling.  With reasonable notice prior to 60 days, owners can reserve the exact dates you need.



Wow, guess we've been lucky as every time we go to the City have been able to eat quite reasonably.  Breakfast about $10 at many diners.  2-1 drink specials (martinis even), etc.  Guess it depends on where you go.

As always, YMMV.  I always price out hotels vs. the NYC timeshares and go with whichever is cheaper.  It's about 50/50 for us (I live in Albany, NY so travel to NYC is very easy "last minute" if you only need a day or two and are flexible).  This last time, it must've been during "high" season because hotels in the main tourist area were running about $400/night (refundable purchase), and we needed 2 rooms, so it was cheaper to book the Residences (no cleaning fees) with points.  My sister got the 1 BR Penthouse and we ended up in a studio (but still quite nice).  There was a restaurant about a block away that had 2-1 martinis and dinner was reasonable, although I splurged and had lamb, so it was like $20, but 2 martinis for $10 (and they were strong).  There was a diner about 2 blocks away that ran about $10 for breakfast (and you could easily split with 2 people) plus whatever for coffee.  That's no more expensive than the diners here in Albany.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

@hurnik That's a great price. Please let us know the restaurant names because this is not the norm for NYC and would love to check it out. Was this an early bird special? We can't get cocktails for $5 where we live in the suburbs.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

I will say that my experience in the past has been:
Pre-Residences (ie, only had W57), at the 44-day booking window:
Even with really flexible, I don't recall ever seeing 7 nights available.  Maybe 3-4 nights and that'd be once in a blue moon.  But usually 1-2 nights.

However, since The Residences has opened up, my experience has changed, even with 44-day booking window:
I still don't recall seeing 7 nights, but a lot more 3-4 nights available.

And now that 60-days is open, I'm actually quite shocked at what there is *currently* available.

Just my opinion here, but if one is looking for 5+ days, you're probably going to have to own there, or rent from an owner, OR be very very flexible in your dates (ie, I'd be shocked if the current availability is anywhere near this come say, October - January).

But here's the Residences (assuming I can figure out how to post pictures--LOL):














And W57:


----------



## hurnik (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @hurnik That's a great price. Please let us know the restaurant names because this is not the norm for NYC. Was this an early bird special? We can't get cocktails for $5 where we live in the suburbs.



Will do.  I think it was from 5-7. I'll have to dig up the credit card receipt to get the name of the restaurant.  It was PACKED though.  We had to wait like 30 minutes for a table for 2.

But I will look it up and post that, as well as the name of the diner we went to (they had yummy red velvet pancakes), LOL!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Big Island no problem for inland properties (Kingsland, Bay Club, Kohala). Not sure about Ocean Towers at Waikoloa resort yet. You can get NYC and Maui if you are very flexible with your schedule or willing to visit during shoulder or low season but I wouldn't buy club expecting to get these two locations consistently.  Maui will likely have high point values similar to GI and Barbados which will limit options if you only have 7k points a year.



I agree, Big Island is pretty easy particularly if you book early.  We go almost every year and at 9 months i think every unit type is usually available.  Even if you wait and try to book later you should still find something.

As for New York,  its been a few years since i tried to book W57, but similar to the reports above it was hard to find something more than 1 or 2 nights.  Being based in California, i prefer to lock my dates sooner than the booking window, so i usually just book a hotel and be done with it.


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

1Kflyerguy said:


> As for New York,  its been a few years since i tried to book W57, but similar to the reports above it was hard to find something more than 1 or 2 nights.  Being based in California, i prefer to lock my dates sooner than the booking window, so i usually just book a hotel and be done with it.



You could book a cancellable hotel and then look at the booking window for NYC properties.

Our trips (even from Cali) are 1-2 nights, so we never have trouble finding availability even if we wait a bit (but still outside the non-member booking window).

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 4, 2019)

When we stayed a W 57th we ate several times from the buffet at Morton-Williams a few doors up the street, they had a reasonable price by the lb breakfast, lunch or dinner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> When we stayed a W 57th we ate several times from the buffet at Morton-Williams a few doors up the street, they had a reasonable price by the lb breakfast, lunch or dinner.


We've done that, too- before they had non-carb breakfast options in the lounge- and it was great. Bacon is very light 

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 5, 2019)

brp said:


> You could book a cancellable hotel and then look at the booking window for NYC properties.
> 
> Our trips (even from Cali) are 1-2 nights, so we never have trouble finding availability even if we wait a bit (but still outside the non-member booking window).
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, that's exactly what I did last time in October.  Worked out great, as something opened up for us at the Residences.
I love the toilets there, BTW.  LOL!


----------



## hurnik (Apr 6, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @hurnik That's a great price. Please let us know the restaurant names because this is not the norm for NYC and would love to check it out. Was this an early bird special? We can't get cocktails for $5 where we live in the suburbs.



Finally found the receipt, LOL!

It was Pazza Notte

http://www.pazzanotte.com/

It was a weekday (10/18/18) and I'm pretty sure the 2-1 martinis was 5-7.
I wanna say I had Lamb bolagnese, but not 100% sure.
All I know is that after 1 of those martinis I was feeling good and after the 2nd, well no pain, no gain.  LOL!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks @hurnik for the reco. Just added it to our list for our upcoming visit.  And it's only a few blocks away from W57 between 55th and 56th. Everything looks great on the menu.

What's even better is that we can eat there with our HGVC Elevated Rewards for free because we will receive a $200 card for our bounceback stay preso.  Even without the preso our Elevated Rewards gets 15% off.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...hilton-club/elevated-rewards-new-york#Italian

2:1 martinis, discounted meal, and we can walk back to W57? Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## hurnik (Apr 7, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @hurnik for the reco. Just added it to our list for our upcoming visit.  And it's only a few blocks away from W57 between 55th and 56th. Everything looks great on the menu.
> 
> What's even better is that we can eat there with our HGVC Elevated Rewards for free because we will receive a $200 card for our bounceback stay preso.  Even without the preso Elevated Rewards gets 15% off.
> 
> ...



I know, right?  Eons ago (probably 6 year ago) we'd gone to W57 and it was just before they put the nix on resale owners being eligible for owners updates.  I did the "afternoon" session and got $300 "dollars".  We went next to the Russian Tea Room and had a $280 meal, LOL!  for "free".  The presentation took 5 minutes because the guy saw we live in NY and said, you probably don't want to buy here, and I said, you're right, LOL!

We splurged and have 4 very expensive cocktails, appetizers, main meal, dessert and tea.  I was so fat and "happy" afterwards we had to stumble, I mean walk, around the block a few times.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2019)

hurnik said:


> I know, right?  Eons ago (probably 6 year ago) we'd gone to W57 and it was just before they put the nix on resale owners being eligible for owners updates.



AFAIK, there is no nix on resale members getting updates at W. 57th. We're resale-only and get offers (including bounceback) each and every time. So it seems not to be a general policy.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 8, 2019)

brp said:


> AFAIK, there is no nix on resale members getting updates at W. 57th. We're resale-only and get offers (including bounceback) each and every time. So it seems not to be a general policy.
> 
> Cheers.



It seems to be  YMMV, but a bunch of us here have reported that we're no longer eligible.
When we were in The Residences in October of 2018, the minute they looked up my account, they said, "Oh, sorry, you're not eligible".
Same for Orlando Tuscany in Oct. 2017 and Vegas in May of 2017


----------



## brp (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, we're going this coming weekend. They usually contact me during the week before to "Set something up." We'll see if they do it this time. I'm actually fine not doing this, but hope to still be offered the bounceback on a yearly basis. 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 8, 2019)

Perhaps they offer it if you bought developer at anytime in the past?


----------



## brp (Apr 8, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps they offer it if you bought developer at anytime in the past?



That is one  wild card since we bough from them and then sold it back. Even though everything we have now is resale, maybe that one purchase has something coded in there.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 8, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised. They had one of our resales coded as if we had bought it from them. We found out because the rep said, "Wow youve owned since 2002" Lol that's when our resale was first sold to the former owner


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to stay annually at NYHC when they used to provide lounge access to inbound traders.  I have not been there since.  Since we probably went for a full week stay, perhaps 5 years in a row, I just haven't gone for a few years now. 

I am going to W57th this July, as I picked up an full week.  I understand I should not have access to breakfast here either, but since it has been a few years, I thought I would go again.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 10, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I used to stay annually at NYHC when they used to provide lounge access to inbound traders.  I have not been there since.  Since we probably went for a full week stay, perhaps 5 years in a row, I just haven't gone for a few years now.
> 
> I am going to W57th this July, as I picked up an full week.  I understand I should not have access to breakfast here either, but since it has been a few years, I thought I would go again.


Are you W57 owners?


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 10, 2019)

Where can I find a list of fees? Annual fees, reservation fees, rebook fees, cancellation fees, exchange fees, RCI fees, etc? Assume I pay for Lagoon with annual MF of $1753, what else would I expect to pay?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Are you W57 owners?



No, I would book stays either through RCI points or through SFX.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Where can I find a list of fees? Annual fees, reservation fees, rebook fees, cancellation fees, exchange fees, RCI fees, etc? Assume I pay for Lagoon with annual MF of $1753, what else would I expect to pay?



https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/hgv-club-fee-schedule


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Where can I find a list of fees? Annual fees, reservation fees, rebook fees, cancellation fees, exchange fees, RCI fees, etc? Assume I pay for Lagoon with annual MF of $1753, what else would I expect to pay?



https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/en/club-membership/hgv-club-fee-schedule

.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 10, 2019)

letsgobobby said:


> Where can I find a list of fees? Annual fees, reservation fees, rebook fees, cancellation fees, exchange fees, RCI fees, etc? Assume I pay for Lagoon with annual MF of $1753, what else would I expect to pay?



You will have annual Club Dues (currently $176, but increases every year). Besides your MF's, that's your only required annual fee. Most use the club booking option and there is currently a $67 fee for that (it was $65 last year). If you trade within RCI, there is a $239 fee to exchange your week. There is cancellation protection, but you really don't need that. All you have to do is just change your booking to more than 30 days out and then cancel. You will save your points that way. There is the points saving fee as well. It's not recommended to transfer your points to Hilton Honors or use the club perks.

Truly speaking, you can get by with just the club booking fee and, if you exchange via RCI, the exchange fee. All the others can be avoided pretty easily.


----------

